# Thread Post Order - Oldest First.



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

A few people seem to have had issues with this.

It has been changed for all new members but for those already registered you can change it by:

1. Click the *UserCP* link at the top of the page.

2. Click *Edit Options* from the menu on the left.

3. Scroll three quarters down the page to where it says "*Thread Display Mode*"

4. Change it to *Linear - Oldest First*

5. Click *Save Changes*.

This will mean that in each thread, the original post is displayed first and on page 1.

L


----------

